# Are Malaysian AMO's/AMA's equal to US EMT's?



## brotherskeeper (Apr 18, 2013)

Are Malaysian AMO's (Assistant Medical Officers), also known as AMA's (Ambulance Medical Aides), equal in training and skill-level to U.S. EMT's?


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm not sure if they are anything like EMS in other countries then most likely yes.


----------

